# Rutensortiment erweitern



## CrunchyChris (11. Januar 2017)

hallo#h

Ich will mein Rutensortiment für Raubfische etwas erweitern. gefischt wird auf Forelle, Barsch, Döbel, Rapfen, Hecht, Zander und Wels:q
Hauptsächlich fische ich an der lahn (ca. 20-30m breite) vom ufer aus.

Köder: alles was das kunstköderregal her gibt bis ca 20cm.

Aktuell vorhandene Spinnruten:

Spro Violetty 2,40m / 3-27gr wg/ Rolle: Daiwa Exceler X 2500 / geflochtene mit 7,7kg tragkraft.

Berkley Cherrywood 2,70 / 30-60gr wg / Rolle: Daiwa Ninja A 2500 / geflochtene mit einmal 12 und einmal 16kg tragkraft.

Gesucht wird eine schwere spinnrute um auch mal große Hechte und den ein oder anderen wels zu landen. Die Rute sollte gummis jenseits der 30cm aushalten. dazu muss ich sagen, ich feuere meine köder gerne volle möhre raus und nehme wenig rücksicht auf material|uhoh:
Empfiehlt sich hier eine rute jenseits der 100gr wg? 
Wäre eine multirolle von vorteil?
Welche rollengröße ist empehlenswert?
welche schnurstärke muss her oder reichen die 16kg aus?
Die Rutenlänge sollte so um 2,70m liegen oder empfehlt ihr bei hohem wg eher kürzere/längere Ruten?
Der Preis für Rute u. Rolle sollten bei ca. 200€ liegen.

Ausserdem wird eine Ansitzrute gesucht um Köderfische von 10-30cm (eventuell auch größer) auszubringen. bisher nutzte ich die Cherrywood dazu allerdings ist die nicht dazu geeignet und kommt schnell an ihre grenzen:q
Auch hier wäre ich für eine Kaufberatung in Sachen Rute/Rolle/Schnur sehr dankbar.
ins Auge gefallen ist mir das "ansitzwunder" von matze koch
Auch hier sollten die Kosten bei ca 200€ liegen.

Viele Fragen warten auf viele antworten
gruß Christian


----------



## jkc (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rutensortiment erweitern*

Hi, bei Gummifischen über 30cm ist man in der Regel schon weit über die 100g rüber, je nach Köder auch schon in der Größenordnung 200-300g. Da wäre eine Multirute nicht verkehrt, dann wird es mit den 200€ aber nicht so einfach.
Ich denke es wäre sinnvoll erst mal die Köder möglichst genau ein zu grenzen und zu benennen.

Grüße JK


----------



## CrunchyChris (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rutensortiment erweitern*

Denke in erster linie an Real Eel 40cm, lange Twister.  verschiedene Shad`s und eventuell Wobbler hab mir allerdings noch keine genauen modelle rausgesucht.
an den 200€ soll es nicht scheitern will ja auch zumindest ein bisschen qualität:q

bei den Gummis dachte ich z.b an abu garcia svartzonker mcpike shad
*
*


----------



## CrunchyChris (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rutensortiment erweitern*

Diese gummis sind mir gerade ins Auge gesprungen:
https://abgemetert.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/Modi-übersicht-alle-3.jpg


----------



## 50er-Jäger (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rutensortiment erweitern*



CrunchyChris schrieb:


> Denke in erster linie an Real Eel 40cm, lange Twister. verschiedene Shad`s und eventuell Wobbler hab mir allerdings noch keine genauen modelle rausgesucht.
> an den 200€ soll es nicht scheitern will ja auch zumindest ein bisschen qualität:q
> 
> bei den Gummis dachte ich z.b an abu garcia svartzonker mcpike shad




 Da kann ich dir die Berkley selection mit 200g WG empfehlen, gibt's als Spinning oder Castrute. Die Castversion gibt's in Nauen bei Moritz für 50 Euro, da machst du nix verkehrt mit...


----------



## CrunchyChris (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Rutensortiment erweitern*

Das hört sich gut an, danke für den tipp|supergri mit meiner berkley bin ich sehr zufrieden von daher wäre das eine überlegung wert.


----------

